# 2012 The GREAT BIG FANY RIDE



## Stache (Aug 4, 2012)

Another year, another Great FANY ride.

Four days of almost perfect weather followed by a threat of the end of the world. For those who braved it three more days of great bicycling with some rain here and there but none of the apocalpse that was predicted.
Some great photos and some blechy ones, all are posted here: 

http://stacheandnaomisfany2012raw.sh...es:albumId=470


----------

